
Ask HN: Tinder like swiping model for rating startup ideas? - andreibru
At Hackathon &#x2F; 48h Startup building event type of thing...<p>We only have 3 hrs left, so any input is appreciated :-s<p>So we&#x27;re building an app - and the problem it&#x27;s trying to solve is getting fast and effective feedback on your startup &#x2F; startup idea.<p>The app shows you a bunch of startups represented through a single image for 10 seconds, Tinder-style on which you can swipe left&#x2F;right based on wether you think it&#x27;s a good idea or not?<p>This would perform as a &#x27;filtering&#x27; system for the app, the filtered out &#x27;good startup ideas&#x27; would be further discussed in a Reddit-style type of forum (kharma &#x2F; gold &#x2F; etc.)<p>The end goal is to get effective feedback to people who need it, and to connect like minded smart people who like to discuss and share ideas in a constructive manner.
======
3stripe
What about flipping it around, and creating a Tinder style app that showed
painful problems to users? Most swiped right = biggest problem to solve

~~~
andreibru
That's actually quite interesting. Might work

